# Teaser or progress on my South Bend Refurb



## Charley Davidson (Apr 26, 2013)

I hand stripped the ole girl and painted her, I almost have her back together. She's a 1919 13" South Bend


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 27, 2013)

lookin' good!
what are you looking to do to her next???


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 27, 2013)

use it


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking good Charley have you got a belt for the old gal? If not I mite be able to help you out with a Leather belt if you get the measurement.

I have one off my 13" I could cut down if needed and lace back it could go in the box I'll be sending.. I think it is 63 1/2" long now.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 27, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> Looking good Charley have you got a belt for the old gal? If not I mite be able to help you out with a Leather belt if you get the measurement.
> 
> I have one off my 13" I could cut down if needed and lace back it could go in the box I'll be sending.. I think it is 63 1/2" long now.
> 
> Paul



thanks Paul but it came with a belt all the bolts are there.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's some better pics. I got her assembled enough to turn her on and get her spinning but have to take some of the motor mount assembly back apart as I put a shaft in backwards and left out some motor spacers, seems they need them to be able to tighten the leather belt which is too long (73" & needs at least 3-5" taken off). I need to do a little more assembly & tighten some stuff & level her. Gotta touch up some paint in spots I missed and remove some paint in places I didn't want paint. Need to make a mount for the switch.


----------



## November X-ray (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking Good Charley, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 27, 2013)

nice...that's a sweet set up Charlie!
i often wondered about about applying an adjuster similar to a serpentine belt tensioner on a car, but with a lot less spring to it.


----------



## LW Hiway (May 2, 2013)

> i often wondered about about applying an adjuster similar to a serpentine belt tensioner on a car, but with a lot less spring to it.


Doc, there are serpentine tensioners that have internal dampners to keep bounce to a minimum. In particular, the same tensioner that is found on a Merc of say around 2006 works just fine on a belt driven project turning my wood lathe. Very easy to set up and easier to set a good realm of tension to have it work in.

I did have to machine a larger pulley for it as my flatbelt was a good 2" in width, but works just great. I think 'elastomeric'????? tensioners is what they are called. Not sure, maybe just making up my own words here. lol


----------

